
Charlatans sell bogus treatment exposing blood to UV light (2016) - computer23
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brittmariehermes/2016/09/26/uvlrx-therapy-charlatans-medical-devices/#6c6b187c2c5d
======
LatteLazy
@computer23

Did you submit this after seeing this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22968075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22968075)

Either way, good article with timely content, upvoted!

~~~
chrisco255
The first article was an academic publication. This is a news story on a
scammer from 4 years ago. It says nothing about the efficacy of the technology
from the previous one.

~~~
LatteLazy
No, the first url is a chapter from some guys book. He reviews dog experiments
done in the 1940s.

Call me when he's finished a double blind trial with a significant number and
cross section of participants. Until then, it's all just people clutching at
straws (just like yesterday's smoking study or last week's Chloroquine study).

------
carlsborg
It would be nice to link to peer reviewed research instead.

------
yread
On the other hand just because charlatans sell something doesn't mean that it
doesn't work - there are crooks selling masks, fake COVID-19 infection and
antibody tests. Theranos were crooks, but there is a whole bunch of companies
who are presumably for real selling similar stuff
[https://www.medicalstartups.org/top/bloodtest/](https://www.medicalstartups.org/top/bloodtest/)

~~~
smt88
I think you might reconsider this comment if you look up what others mean when
they say "charlatan" and also what Theranos did wrong.

Many businesses sell a mix of proven products and snake oil (homeopathic meds
mixed into real ones, for example). That doesn't make them charlatans,
although the sellers of those homeopathic remedies might be.

Inventing or promoting an ineffective product with the knowledge that it's
ineffective is what makes someone a charlatan. The people selling these
ineffective Covid-19 remedies are only charlatans _because_ they're selling
bad remedies. If they weren't, the label wouldn't fit.

I think you may have accidentally put the cart before the horse here.

